

How I Killed A Startup In 4 Hours (And Why I Don’t Regret It) - adrianmsmith
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/28/how-i-killed-a-startup-in-4-hours-and-why-i-dont-regret-it

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7664523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7664523)

